

YouTube is now responsive - hitautodestruct
http://youtube.com

======
Acconut
For me I can't fully confirm. While the some parts resize themselves based on
the window's sizes (e.g. the video page and the search bar on the top) the
footer and video list (when logged in) are still of fixed width. I could be
though, that you have a newer design than me.

